# Giá bán Nano Tricho hiện nay bao nhiêu ?



## ateso (25 Tháng chín 2021)

*Giá bán Nano Tricho hiện nay bao nhiêu ?*
Bạn đang muốn mua chế phẩm sinh học nano tricho chính hãng nhưng chưa tìm được địa chỉ uy tín ? Bạn đang băn khoăn liệu viên sủi nano tricho có tốt không ? Viên sủi nano tricho có đắt không ? Giá bán nano tricho hiện nay bao nhiêu ? Đó là những thắc mắc của khách hàng khi có nhu cầu mua *viên sủi nano tricho*. Cùng theo dõi bài viết sau để có câu trả lời cho mình về sản phẩm này nhé.

*Nano Tricho có ưu điểm gì nổi bật ?*

Giúp vi sinh vật có một môi trường phát triển thuận lợi
Cung cấp nấm đối kháng gây hại trong đất
Tưới gốc hoặc phun cho cây rất hiệu quả
Xử lý đất hiệu quả
Phun lên giá thể đảo trộn sau 1 ngày có thể sử dụng được






Viên sủi Nano Tricho
*Công dụng của Nano Tricho là gì ?*

Tăng cường hệ vi sinh vật có ích trong đất và có lợi cho cây, ức chế và cô lập các vi sinh vật gây hại.
Phòng ngừa tình trạng xì mủ, vàng lá, thối rễ, chết chậm trên cây trồng như cam, quýt, bưởi, sầu riêng...
Ngăn ngừa hiện tượng chạy dây, thối rễ, thối thân
Tăng năng suất vụ mùa một cách hiệu quả
*Giá bán Nano Tricho hiện nay bao nhiêu ?*
Hiện nay trên thị trường giá *Nano Tricho* có giá rất khác nhau. Thường sản phẩm này có giá dao động từ 100.000đ - 120.000đ/ viên. Tùy vào từng đơn vị sẽ có giá khác nhau. Và giá sẽ phụ thuộc vào việc bạn mua nhiều hay ít sẽ có giá khác nhau. Để biết rõ hơn về giá thành sản phẩm bạn hãy liên hệ qua* Hotline 0855 111 011* để được nhân viên của Ateso tư vấn chi tiết cho bạn nhé.


*Ateso - Địa chỉ phân phối Nano Tricho chính hãng tốt nhất trên thị trường*




Chế phẩm sinh học
Hiện công ty Ateso là một trong những đơn vị phân phối các chế phẩm sinh học có giá tốt nhất trên thị trường hiện nay. Công ty chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp các giải pháp nông nghiệp hữu ích cho bà con. Đẻ giúp bà con đạt hiệu quả cao nhất trong việc chăm sóc cây trồng. Nano Tricho là một trong số đó.

Sản phẩm này được tạo nên từ hai loại vi sinh vật đó là Trichoderma SP và vi sinh Bacillus subtilis. Đây là những vi sinh có lợi cho cây trồng . Cho nên khi sử dụng sẽ hạn chế được tình trạng nấm gây bệnh cho cây trồng.

Bên cạnh Nano Tricho thì công ty chúng tôi còn phân phối các chế phẩm sinh học khác. Như *chế phẩm sinh học Biob*, *trùn quế duy hải*, *dịch sachi*, *bột diệt khuẩn trừ nấm Aqua Pro* và *Nano S.em* Tất cả các sản phẩm của chúng tôi đều là hàng chính hãng. Đã được kiểm định rất nghiêm ngặt trước khi đưa ra thị trường. Cho nên khi mua hàng của công ty chúng tôi. Bạn hoàn toàn yên tâm về chất lượng sản phẩm.

Nếu có nhu cầu mua những chế phẩm sinh học chính hãng để phục vụ cho việc chăm sóc cây trồng. Hãy liên hệ với *Công ty Ateso* để mua cho mình những sản phẩm chất ;lượng với giá tốt nhất nhé.

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN GIẢI PHÁP NÔNG NGHIỆP ATESO

Địa chỉ : Số 154 Nguyễn Trãi - Hà Huy Tập - Vinh - Nghệ An
Tel: 02386 555 222 - 0855 111011
Email: atesovn@gmail.com*


----------

